# Moving in with friend caused some problems



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

I just moved into a house with my two friends who have a Bordie Collie mix, about 4 yrs old. It's a one story house with a medium-sized back yard. They have a pretty laid back for a Collie. Bacon is 4.5 months and before I was living on the 2nd story of an apartment by myself, a bit smaller.

I am finding that Bacon has taken a pretty big step backwards with potty training. She has been good for a whole month before I moved. I would take her out very regularly on a leash to a yard outside the apartment. Now that I moved, I started by taking her out to the same spots on a leash to do her business. I've stopped doing that and am just letting her out. But she has an accident (either pee or poop) almost everyday since I've moved in.

Anyone have any advice to help her transition? I am taking her out just as frequently. It's hard to watch for "signs" as much because it's like she leaves for a second and it's been done... 

Thanks!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 18, 2011)

I am no expert at all, but I would guess that she is confused at the sudden change in her surroundings and habits. I would add more routine in, I swear by a toileting word said when they do the toilet, which then becomes a command which they go to the toilet on cue to. E.G - I tell my V to "hurry" and she knows I want her to go to the toilet. Lots of praise and a big fuss when she does go helps reinforce this.

She may be quite anxious in her new surroundings, this is very normal and she will settle in soon! I would continue to take her out on the lead like you did beforehand. 

Do the dogs get on well? Are there any jealousy issues? It could well be that she is simply trying to get your attention. 

Sorry if this is no help, this is just what I would do.

Good luck, let us know how you get on!

Cheers


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I use the cues, which definitely definitely have helped here. The jealously issue might be a concern, though I think my friend's Collie is having more "jealous" bouts since I'm giving Bacon treats and praise all the time (I feel bad too...). So, Bacon might not express it as well. I think I will go back to the lead like you suggested. One problem I see arising, maybe, is that the yard is play time AND potty time space. I'm not sure how to avoid that though


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I would go back to the basics. Limit her rein of the house if you haven't. Take her out frequently, but go with her! When she goes, praise her like crazy. Do not assume that Bacon goes to the bathroom just because she went outside. Plenty o' times I have let Pumpkin outside for 20-30m only to have her come back inside and start whining in 10m to go out and do her business : Make sure accidents are cleaned well. All stuff you know  Good luck! Bacon will come around as you get settled.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Since dogs are no good at generalization, Bacon hasn't really taken a step backward with her potty training -- she is starting all over. Dogs do not generalize. "Don't pee in this house" doesn't translate to "Don't pee in that house". Two different things. Be patient with her and she should pick up on it soon.

As for the yard being dual purpose for potty and play, that really shouldn't be a problem either. Dogs instinctively go potty far away from their den, so the outer edges of the yard (typically) will become the "bathroom". I think you will find this to be true when you do your "poop patrol" clean-up. Best of luck with Bacon (cute name). I'm sure everything will be fine!


----------

